# Tri Bars - Praying Mantis



## Sharky (19 Dec 2019)

Anybody adopting this style and is it effective?

Is it more or less strain on the arms?
Controllability?

I've googled a few sites, but nothing specific comes up. Which tri bars do you use? My thoughts are that just angling-up a standard set with integrated arm rests would make the arm rests non horizontal, so would not give as much support?

Any feed back welcome - I may have some wiggle vouchers to spend after xmas!


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2019)

Sharky said:


> Anybody adopting this style and is it effective?
> 
> Is it more or less strain on the arms?
> Controllability?
> ...



I think the primary benefit of this position is aerodynamic. If you are doing TTs seriously then it's probably worth spending the time getting the kit and position right.

If you use clip-ons to add an extra position on endurance rides then I'm not sure of it's utility.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Dec 2019)

I’ve used clip ons on my audax bike. It just gives me another position. In certain situations I gained between 2 and 3 kph. Totally unstable in strong side winds. Great for strapping extra food etc to.


----------



## Sharky (19 Dec 2019)

I've used tribars for TT's ever since they became legal and quite familiar with the benefits. But I've always ridden with my forearms more or less horizontal. What I'd like to have feedback on is the difference the praying mantis style gives.

Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2019)

There was a video on GCN a couple of days ago looking at aerodynamics and the difference the praying mantis style makes in terms of aerodynamics was discussed, it was towards the back end of the video if memory serves.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Dec 2019)

Sharky said:


> I've used tribars for TT's ever since they became legal and quite familiar with the benefits. But I've always ridden with my forearms more or less horizontal. What I'd like to have feedback on is the difference the praying mantis style gives.
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far.



There was also a podcast on TrainerRoad where 3 of them did loads of wind tunnel tests at the Specialised labs in the USA. They were all surprised to find they were actually more aero with their hands higher than their elbows despite tradition saying straight arms are best. Gloveless, thumbs locked and a bridge was faster too.

My clip ons are cheap. I really could have done with the elbow pads being about 5mm higher in stack.


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2019)

I used to race with hands higher than elbows, I found it more comfortable.


----------



## fossala (19 Dec 2019)

Depends what you are looking for. I'm training for 7*400k back to back. For me comfort is my main priority and the is why I a using these.






If you just want to go fast I think the data speaks for itself.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I’ve used clip ons on my audax bike. It just gives me another position. In certain situations I gained between 2 and 3 kph. Totally unstable in strong side winds. Great for strapping extra food etc to.



The aero sausage roll rides again...


----------



## huwsparky (22 Dec 2019)

Without going to the tunnel you'll never know weather is aerodynamically faster as some people don't test faster in this position. However, most people do so take from that what you will. It's definitely a more comfortable position and increases control on the bike for me anyway.

As for what bars to choose that would solely be a preference. On my TT bike I have USE bars with 50° bend and 20° angle shimms to angle the pads upwards.


----------



## Sharky (24 Dec 2019)

Thanks again for all the replies.

I've got a wiggle voucher from one of my daughters yesterday, so going to treat myself to a pair of carbon ski extensions. I've already got the rests, and will swap out the straight extensions which I didn't get on with.

In the past, have tried going lower, but although I can ride OK in the lower position, I find looking ahead then, is a strain on the neck. So for next season going to try a more comfortable position that I am hoping the praying mantis position will give, yet will still be aero.

Will post a picture when I get them set up and give feedback when our 10 series start in April.


----------



## HLaB (24 Dec 2019)

Sharky said:


> Thanks again for all the replies.
> 
> I've got a wiggle voucher from one of my daughters yesterday, so going to treat myself to a pair of carbon ski extensions. I've already got the rests, and will swap out the straight extensions which I didn't get on with.
> 
> ...


I wasn't getting on with straight poles either, they upset my ulnar nerve. So Ive bought some 45deg bends too to see how I get on, I'm told that they let you breathe better and its more Aero; I hope they are right


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Dec 2019)

Ive got use 40* ski's on my giant trinity and find it more comfortable . Jason swan on the TT forum sells wedges for certain bars to angle the arm rests .


----------

